# Legs filling in stable on box rest, bandages or stable wraps?



## jm2k (16 January 2015)

My lad will be on box rest for a 1-2 months box rest and as he usually lives out so his legs will fill (did on 2 day riding club camp).

Looking at PE Stable wraps (not magnetic) / rhinegold stable (medicine) wraps OR using quilted wraps/pads with bandages on top? 

Which offers the best support and hopefully reduce the swelling, rather than just the convenience of wraps. 

Have considered alternating between the two for day / night use?


----------



## PolarSkye (16 January 2015)

When my boy was on box rest, I just used gamgee/pads and bandages at night only - his legs fill regularly overnight if not bandaged, and this regime seemed to work.

Best of luck rehabbing your boy.

P


----------



## jm2k (16 January 2015)

Im thinking the bandages will be more supportive and also day free so thanks for that, really appreciate it


----------



## Happy H (16 January 2015)

My mares legs used to fill at night, particularly if excercised hard. Daily MSM has practically elimated it, think it helps imporove their lympatic drainage or something like that.

Only took about a week or so to start working.

xx


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2015)

My mare's hind legs fill if she is in for a long time and I always use fleece bandages with thin pads under.  They provide a lot of support and her legs don't fill at all with them on.


----------



## jm2k (16 January 2015)

bandages it is 
been told to try ice/clay overnight wrapped in cling film so may try that one day if the bandages are not working.


----------



## shergar (16 January 2015)

I would feed clivers for fluid filled legs it works on the lymphatic system,you can find it growing in hedgerows from spring through the summer most people call it sticky weed for now you can buy it dried, I bought it from Feedmark .


----------



## ilvpippa (16 January 2015)

I used stable wraps for my girl. Used them night only; then had to start using them all the time; taking them off in morning & evening as she was getting swollen udders/tummy etc this was after 6months though!


----------



## Tnavas (16 January 2015)

PolarSkye said:



			When my boy was on box rest, I just used gamgee/pads and bandages at night only - his legs fill regularly overnight if not bandaged, and this regime seemed to work.

Best of luck rehabbing your boy.

P
		
Click to expand...

Definitely bandages, as the pressure is more even. Make sure that you have good padding under and that you go down below the fetlock joint.

Often legs will swell if the diet is too rich and the horse is not normally stabled. We always reduce feed right back to just fibre if possible - Ad Lib meadow hay, we also give sugarbeet with a handful of pony nuts when everyone else is being fed.

I find this business of leg swelling when standing in puzzling - I have worked with horses for over 40 years and have rarely had it happen to the stabled horses unless they are getting on in years.

I believe that it is to do with the amount of rich hard feed that is fed. We've always fed a high fibre diet and supplementary feeding in proportion to the work load and type of work the horse is required to do.

For those that have ongoing problems with leg swelling when stabled and you know your horse has no injury, consider reducing the concentrate ration and increasing the hay ration A healthy horse should not develop swollen legs from being stabled.


----------



## Nudibranch (16 January 2015)

Interesting, although my 9 yo TB gets filled hind legs if brought in overnight. He is usually out 24/7 and has nothing but grass, hay and a handful of chaff so can't be a rich diet in his case!


----------



## jm2k (16 January 2015)

He is only on a high fibre, adlib hay, usually lives out, and has absolutely no hard feed / cereals what so ever. Exceptionally strict with his diet on that account and has been since he arrived. Certainly dont give sugar beet due to the molasses or any complete feed as it is usually filled with bulking agents. 

When he went to riding club camp he was stabled for 3 nights and back legs filled up, with 3 lessons each day. He has never worked that hard apart from racing several years ago and he was very fit prior to camp anyway but living out. 
After seeing him in vets after a couple of nights his legs had filled so i know they will fill again for box rest. 
He is 7 and off work since November. 

Do your horses live out usually or are they routinely stabled Tnavas?

Good to hear we are not alone Nudibranch


----------



## Tnavas (17 January 2015)

Jm2k

Currently mine live out with the occasional trip away to shows - yarded up for a week or so.

The places I have worked were all stabled 24/7 the last yard had over 100 TB's in training, only one was bandaged and that was because it had come back from spelling with mud fever. Over the years I've often worked in big yards with up to 100 in some and the only ones needing bandaging were the oldies.

Any injury to the lower limb may cause filling from an abscess to a cut or sprain. Being so far from the heart any problem with the lower limb is likely to affect the circulation and then lymph will collect low down.


----------



## vicksey (17 January 2015)

I use magnetic leg wraps, my boys legs hardly fill, although only in over night, when he doesn't have them on his legs puff up. Noticeable difference with the wraps.


----------



## milliepops (17 January 2015)

jm2k said:



			Good to hear we are not alone Nudibranch
		
Click to expand...

You are definitely not alone   Mine doesn't have a bit bucket feed - handful of balancer and is in reasonable work.  Her legs fill when she is stabled, easily managed with bandages or wraps.  Hers go down with a bit of exercise or turnout.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 January 2015)

Tnavas said:



			Definitely bandages, as the pressure is more even. Make sure that you have good padding under and that you go down below the fetlock joint.

Often legs will swell if the diet is too rich and the horse is not normally stabled. We always reduce feed right back to just fibre if possible - Ad Lib meadow hay, we also give sugarbeet with a handful of pony nuts when everyone else is being fed.

I find this business of leg swelling when standing in puzzling - I have worked with horses for over 40 years and have rarely had it happen to the stabled horses unless they are getting on in years.

I believe that it is to do with the amount of rich hard feed that is fed. We've always fed a high fibre diet and supplementary feeding in proportion to the work load and type of work the horse is required to do.

For those that have ongoing problems with leg swelling when stabled and you know your horse has no injury, consider reducing the concentrate ration and increasing the hay ration A healthy horse should not develop swollen legs from being stabled.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice, but Kali is already fed a high fibre fibre, low sugar/starch diet - no mixes, no molasses, everything barefoot-approved, along with Speedibeet in the winter.  He also gets pure MSM and additional magnesium and salt.  He goes out every day on old-style grazing (miminum five hours, often longer) and is fed ad lib hay at night (he never runs out) and haylage mixed with hay in the winter - large bale, high-quality, made by a local farmer.  

He is approximately sixteen, but his legs have filled the whole time I've had him (five years).  

My vet isn't concerned - and because he is otherwise healthy, neither am I.  

P


----------



## jm2k (30 January 2015)

PolarSkye said:



			Thanks for the advice, but Kali is already fed a high fibre fibre, low sugar/starch diet - no mixes, no molasses, everything barefoot-approved, along with Speedibeet in the winter.  He also gets pure MSM and additional magnesium and salt.  He goes out every day on old-style grazing (miminum five hours, often longer) and is fed ad lib hay at night (he never runs out) and haylage mixed with hay in the winter - large bale, high-quality, made by a local farmer.  

He is approximately sixteen, but his legs have filled the whole time I've had him (five years).  

My vet isn't concerned - and because he is otherwise healthy, neither am I.  

P
		
Click to expand...

Same diet as my guy apart from hay not haylage   Not had any cereals for 3yrs, very low sugars/starches etc. 

The hind legs swell more than the front so i only now have to bandage the hinds overnight and leave the fronts off now he has been stabled for a fortnight he is more used to it plus he has a little 20 minute walk in hand 2x a day to let him stretch a bit. 
Fit well and healthy otherwise


----------



## Podgelover (30 January 2015)

I used fibergee pads and stable bandages and made sure I took them off morning and eve to scratch his legs. 

My boy is 21 and I started off on bandaging his front but his backs filled quickly. They brought it down quite well and its also a lot cheaper!


----------

